
How programs get run: ELF binaries - jrepinc
https://lwn.net/Articles/631631/
======
badrabbit
Great read! Thanks for sharing.

Would be great if lsm hooks existed for execve and create_elf_table().
Tangential to that,wonder why loading multiple lsm isn't a thing? I can see
myself writing complimentary lsm to an existing selinux or apparmor lsm that
adds or enhances functionality and security controls.

